# Catalyst 11.5 WHQL ist zum Download bereit



## PCGH_Carsten (9. Mai 2011)

AMD hat überraschend den Catalyst 11.5 WHQL zum Download bereitgestellt:

Unterstützt werden sämtliche DX10/10.1/11-fähigen Grafikkarten der Radeon-Serie - erstmals auch offiziell die HD 6790.
Die Release Notes schweigen sich über Performance-Verbesserungen aus, sodass der Treiber wohl hauptsächlich ein Bugfix-Release sein dürfte.

Den Treiber samt OpenCL-part gibt es wie immer direkt bei AMD:
Downloads
Der 11.5a Hotfix ist dort ebenfalls verlinkt.

Offenbar hat AMD das Video-Panel optisch leicht überarbeitet.


----------



## Vampire2030 (9. Mai 2011)

Ui das ist aber früh......


----------



## Mr Bo (9. Mai 2011)

was ist eigentlich mit AVIVO ?
seit dem 11.4 finde ich das nicht mehr. Ist wirklich praktisch beim bearbeiten von Videos z.B. mit Cyberlink Power Director


----------



## zulu1024 (9. Mai 2011)

Och nööö.... NÖÖÖ!! Hab um 15 uhr den 11.4 geladen, weil der 11.2 probleme machte (extreme slow downs) und nun soll ich schon wieder aktualisieren? Da warte ich doch lieber noch eine Woche auf den 11.6er!


----------



## DC1984 (9. Mai 2011)

zulu1024 schrieb:


> Och nööö.... NÖÖÖ!! Hab um 15 uhr den 11.4 geladen, weil der 11.2 probleme machte (extreme slow downs) und nun soll ich schon wieder aktualisieren? Da warte ich doch lieber noch eine Woche auf den 11.6er!


 
Der 11.6 wird kaum nächste Woche erscheinen... die 6 steht für den Monat und die 11 fürs Jahr, folglich erst Juni 2011


----------



## hotfirefox (9. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe AA geht wider bei Tiberium Wars.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. Mai 2011)

Mr Bo schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich mit AVIVO ?
> seit dem 11.4 finde ich das nicht mehr. Ist wirklich praktisch beim bearbeiten von Videos z.B. mit Cyberlink Power Director


 
Das ist inzwischen in Ati Stream aufgegangen, was inzwischen AMD APP heißt und seit ein paar Catalyst-Versionen automatisch dabei ist. Vorher musste man's manuell herunterladen.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (10. Mai 2011)

Oh, erst vor einer Woche von 11.4 preview auf final gewechselt und schwups ist der Nachfolger da. Es ist wirklich sehr früh. 
Morgen wird installiert. Bzw. heute  nach dem Schlafen und arbeiten.


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (10. Mai 2011)

Leider noch genauso verbuggt wie der 11.4.
In Crysis 1 so ziemlich im ersten level (First Light) da an der Hütte immer schwarze Punkte/Flecke teilweise sogar komplett alles schwarz.
Schade. Mit dem 11.3 tritt dieser fehler nich auf.


----------



## totovo (10. Mai 2011)

DeLuXe1992 schrieb:


> Leider noch genauso verbuggt wie der 11.4.
> In Crysis 1 so ziemlich im ersten level (First Light) da an der Hütte immer schwarze Punkte/Flecke teilweise sogar komplett alles schwarz.
> Schade. Mit dem 11.3 tritt dieser fehler nich auf.


 
also ich weiß ja nicht was du machst, aber ich habe mit beiden Treibern kein Fehler geschweigedenn schwarze Punkte^^


----------



## Leandros (10. Mai 2011)

Mit 11.4 war das Spielen von Starcraft 2 unmöglich. Wie sieht es bei dem hier aus?


----------



## henk (10. Mai 2011)

Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass mit dem 11.5/11.5a Hotfix das Weiß als Gelb dargestellt wird, sobald man bei der Farbtemperatur den Haken bei EDID setzt? Nach 'nem bissl rumtesten hab ich gemerkt, dass der Fehler ausschliesslich über DVI in Kombination mit meinem LG Monitor auftritt, bis zum 11.4er ging es aber ohne Probleme.

Und der Idle-Taktraten-Bug ist auch immer noch nicht weg, sodass meine 6870 weiterhin mit 300/300MHz im 2D Modus läuft.


----------



## jumperm (10. Mai 2011)

DC1984 schrieb:


> Der 11.6 wird kaum nächste Woche erscheinen... die 6 steht für den Monat und die 11 fürs Jahr, folglich erst Juni 2011


 Ich würde jetzt mal behaupten, dass es ironisch gemeint war 

Aber gut, dass ich noch nicht die zeit hatte den 11.4 zu installieren. Wobei ein Update alle 6 Monate für meine 4850 reichen sollte.


----------



## kuer (10. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mit dem 11.5a bis jetzt kein Problem gefunden (fix nur wegen Brink aufgespielt, kommt ja ende der Woche). Keine Farbfehler und Taktfehler. Wobei man letzteres nicht sagen kann, da durch die drei Monitore der Idel Takt eh höher ist, ls bei einem Monitor. Aber es ist wie beim 11.4. Runde Sache das


----------



## Danko Jones (10. Mai 2011)

> Ich hoffe AA geht wieder bei Tiberium Wars.



leider nein... also wieder zurück zu 11.2


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (10. Mai 2011)

> also ich weiß ja nicht was du machst, aber ich habe mit beiden Treibern kein Fehler geschweigedenn schwarze Punkte^^



Das wüsst ich ja auch gern ^^
Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Communicator (10. Mai 2011)

Hi,

der 11.5 hat gegenüber dem 11.4 EP wieder mal 900 Punkte weniger im Mark11. Ist zwar ein Schwanzmark, aber für den direkten Vergleich sehr hilfreich. Also für meine 5970 zurück zum 11.4 EP. 

Mist.

Gruß.


----------



## hotfirefox (10. Mai 2011)

Danko Jones schrieb:


> leider nein... also wieder zurück zu 11.2


Verdammt!

Aber 11.3 geht auch


----------



## ClareQuilty (10. Mai 2011)

Sagt mal, wie aktualisiert ihr euren Catalyst? Deinstallieren - Neustarten - Neuen installieren?



Mr Bo schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich mit AVIVO ?
> seit dem 11.4 finde ich das nicht mehr. Ist wirklich praktisch beim bearbeiten von Videos z.B. mit Cyberlink Power Director


 Was kann man mit AVIVO machen? Ist das zum Encodieren?


----------



## Clonemaster (10. Mai 2011)

Bisher hab ich immer drüber installiert, da es aber in letzter Zeit oft Probleme gab, hab ich die alten 
nachträglich entfernt, bis jetzt blieben weitere Fehler aus..


----------



## X6Sixcore (10. Mai 2011)

Ich kann prinzipiell auch drüberinstallieren.

Mach ich mit dem Treiberpaket auch.

Nur das VECC *muss* ich vorher deinstallieren und dann das neueste draufbügeln.

Ging dieses Mal ohne Probleme.


----------



## da_exe (12. Mai 2011)

Tolle Sache der Hotfix. Endlich haben die Mouselags bei mir aufgehört. Und dann stell ich fest, die Performance bei Brink unter dem 11.3 soll bis zu 30% besser. Also wieder den rauf, nur Treiber diesmal... Besseres Brink aber wieder Mouse Epilepsie. Es ist zum weinen


----------



## Per4mance (14. Mai 2011)

kann mir eigendlich einer sagen was der AMD FUEL Service ist? hab dazu nichts genaues gefunden. wenn der sinnlos is hau ich den bei msconfig raus.


----------



## Shinchyko (16. Mai 2011)

da_exe schrieb:


> Tolle Sache der Hotfix. Endlich haben die Mouselags bei mir aufgehört. Und dann stell ich fest, die Performance bei Brink unter dem 11.3 soll bis zu 30% besser. Also wieder den rauf, nur Treiber diesmal... Besseres Brink aber wieder Mouse Epilepsie. Es ist zum weinen



Autsch :/

Aber das is AMD. Hab auch ständig Probleme. Meistens bricht der ganze Treiber ab oder er stellt die Monitore nicht richtig ein, wenn mein TV mit ausgeben soll.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (17. Mai 2011)

Na bravo !

Bei Crysis Warhead rauchen die Signalleuchten nicht mehr (z.B. im Level "Below the Thunder")

So ein Sche!ss !

Also wieder den vorherigen rauf...


----------

